# s13 sr20de auto to manual conversion



## matt s13 (Jan 29, 2011)

hey everyone im new to the site just after answers for auto to manual conversion for a 1992 s13 silvia sr20de Q's series non turbo lame: i no but thats australian p plate laws for ya no turbos aloud). anyway will a turbo 5 speed gear box, turbo flywheel and turbo clutch all fit on my non turbo sr20. i no that its more than likely but just wondering if someone here has done it and is 100% sure that it will all fit up and if anyone knows any extra info that would be helpful please share. thanks


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The manual tranny will bolt up as long as the tranny has the SR20 bellhousing. Also the A/T bushing in the back of the crankshaft flange has to be removed and an M/T bushing installed; the M/T bushing is smaller and fits further into the flange opening. Prior to installation, use some sand-paper to clean up the hole otherwise you may have great difficulty installing the bushing.


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

matt s13 said:


> hey everyone im new to the site just after answers for auto to manual conversion for a 1992 s13 silvia sr20de Q's series non turbo lame: i no but thats australian p plate laws for ya no turbos aloud). anyway will a turbo 5 speed gear box, turbo flywheel and turbo clutch all fit on my non turbo sr20. i no that its more than likely but just wondering if someone here has done it and is 100% sure that it will all fit up and if anyone knows any extra info that would be helpful please share. thanks


i thought you guys were allowed turbos on vehicles though... i know there were certain requirements like you had to be a certain age and the car had to come turbo stock or something...


----------



## stratxc (Jan 28, 2011)

yeah i thought you can have turbos.. there is a a few aussie guys on the honda prelude forum that have boosted a h22 swapped 3rd gen. (i am a 3g prelude owner who just bought a 240sx. and LOVE IT!!!)


----------

